# Singapore R33 with new J hook brakes :)



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

clean up after track day at Sepang F1


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

two clips of me following two cars at Sepang over the weekend

YouTube - Noble at Sepang

YouTube - LotusEliseatSepang


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

OMG that car is stunning!!!!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

This car means business, phew really nice.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

cool, first time i've seen those.
what make are those rotor's?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

:thumbsup: ,thats awesome!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

RH18 said:


> what make are those rotor's?


AP Racing, same as the calipers.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Your car is stunning.


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Good work, love the ARC Front Splitter. 

What manufacturer are your Boost Pipes?


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

always think White Skylines are very nice. this is one of the fine example.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

That bodykit finish is perfect. Well done.


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Sweet car really looks top notch. You mind posting up a spec list of what all you have on it?


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Spotless engine bay.. Very nice!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
How much do you charge? :chuckle:


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

Gorgeous 33 man


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

My car is very similar to yours regards to looks.
I would like to know where can i get those ARC corner splitters from as they look stunning?
Very very clean car.


----------



## iksvo (Sep 29, 2006)

Stunning car there mate! 
And you're a really good photographer. The pics are flawless!!!

Alex


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Beautiful car. Its in such awesome condition to.


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

Clean as a whistle mate :bowdown1: 
That wee elise was going well!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

My favorite GTR by a mile. Looks awsome with the black splitter on the bottom aswell, where did you get that?


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

looks good with the black LM's, carbon wing lip, and HID's. I like the grill and ARC bits too.


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

MacGTR said:


> My favorite GTR by a mile. Looks awsome with the black splitter on the bottom aswell, where did you get that?


hi Mac, Just to let you know the ARC corner spitters are not Carbon, they are a plastic resin, but if you do break one by hitting a kurb, you can buy singles from ARC.


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

Went into the paint shop for some tweaks

What do you guys think?

*Before*


















B]After[/B]


----------



## iksvo (Sep 29, 2006)

Looks really nice! 
Did you paint the whole rim or just the white line? 
Looks like the rims are a bit more glossy on the old pics? 

Alex


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Never saw that before, white line on the rims. Looks really great. The black stripe on the skirts really sets it off.

Hats off to you for being original


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Wau!
Your car is an absolute stunner.
The paint scheme looks great, simple but very effective.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I like the other monster behind your GTR too


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

Yeah, thats a nice one..this is one of the better painters in town, alot of exotic animals 

I am tempted to bring the car home on a flatbed tmw, its the monsoon here and its absolutely pissing down with rain....


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

*Nice 1*

Wow! That does look clean! I wouldn't have thought of that, but it does make your car look tastefully intricate...I really like it.:squintdan


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

At a glance, it looks like you have white wall tires. Definitly different.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

stunning mate love the kit it finishes it off really well!!! one of my favourite R33 gtr's


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow, great stuff!!
Any Vids of your R34?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Have you had the body sprayed at all or is it just polished really well?

Looking great BTW!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

lovely car. i like it very much.

cheers

Andres


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

That looks very good.
Very different and original.


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

Thanks guys

I had taken on a deposit for the car earlier last week. However, the guy flaked out as he couldnt take a loan. I am very glad that he did. I would not to able to part with it looking like that.


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

*More pictures*


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Jeez, that looks awesome mate  

Congratulations on a fine car and having the balls to break away from the norm :thumbsup: 

Wheels look so much better with the coloured rim imho.

Matt.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice pics, looks really unique - for now. I think there may be a few that 
will follow in your footsteps soon.


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Car looks really amazing man nice job!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

And I still can't believe you have not brought some clear side indicaters.

Apart from that it looks amazing.


----------



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

very smart and unique... amazing:bowdown1: looks brand spanking new  

anything else planned?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Looks awesome mate! 

Only if I could find someone in the UK to do a good job with my wheels!


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

Cosmetic wise, there isnt anything else planned, probarly a clean up, tempted to get a recaro A8 for the car. 

I dont know about the clear indicators, but I'll get a set to compare.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

GoingGTR said:


> Cosmetic wise, there isnt anything else planned, probarly a clean up, tempted to get a recaro A8 for the car.
> 
> I dont know about the clear indicators, but I'll get a set to compare.


Trust me, it will look a lot better. I had a white BCNR33 at one point and it looked so much better with clear indicators. Perhaps if clear is not your thing, you could get some smoked ones, even those would look better than the orange ones, IMO. Perhaps get matching bulbs (led) for the indicators and the ones in your headlight housing (corners).


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

GoingGTR said:


> Cosmetic wise, there isnt anything else planned, probarly a clean up, tempted to get a recaro A8 for the car.
> 
> I dont know about the clear indicators, but I'll get a set to compare.



.....I have never fancy a 33, look wise...but your 33 will probabaly change my mind I might just go shop for a used one in Jakarta...


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

NomeXX said:


> .....I have never fancy a 33, look wise...but your 33 will probabaly change my mind I might just go shop for a used one in Jakarta...


You here now, take a look, you like, we talk, you bring it home


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

GoingGTR said:


> You here now, take a look, you like, we talk, you bring it home


...err, that's like taking your baby away, no?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Can definitley say that smoked or clear indicators will finish it off nicely.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Stunning mate!! Makes me want to get a respray on mine!!


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

nice car


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Not a massive fan of 33's but that is beautiful!
:clap:


----------

